# Request to adopt a mini donkey



## Connie P (Dec 15, 2009)

I wasn't sure where to post this, but I received an email today with a request to adopt a mini donkey. If anybody knows of any mini donks that need to be adopted please let me know. Thank you.

[email protected]


----------



## minie812 (Dec 16, 2009)

Connie there is a mini donkey and mini mule in SE Kansas at a rescue. I do not have alot of info but here is the link. http://www.rainbowmeadowsranch.com/


----------



## h2t99 (Dec 17, 2009)

Connie,

There is a donkey rescue in Michigan, outside of Lansing. I can't remember the email but if you cannot find it, let me know and I will find it. They did have a website at one time.

Heidi


----------



## Ellen (Dec 17, 2009)

Connie,

Depending on the location of the donkey, and the particulars I have a friend that works with Donkies and has taken in elders and pets as rescues. He may be interested. my email is [email protected]

I will give you his info from there.

Thank you,

Ellen


----------

